#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Can I replace an attachment inside an e-mail?

## johncassell

Hi all, if I have an email that has a photo attachment can I replace that photo with one that I have made smaller? - I don't want to edit any part of the email just this attachment

Thanks
John

----------

